# Average lifespan of a Mini Rex?



## Number1Sticky (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a Mini Rex AND a Holland Lop mix. And I was wondering what the average lifespan of both breeds are.

The Holland Lop is fixed she got fixed when she was 2 years old. But the Rex isnât yet; she is about 4 years old. I do plan on having her fixed; I just donât have to money right now.

Also what is the OLDEST you have ever heard/seen a rabbit being?

Thanks!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 22, 2012)

13, but I'm sure there are older ones.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2012)

Coal will be 14 in April.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 23, 2012)

*Number1Sticky wrote: *


> I have a Mini Rex AND a Holland Lop mix. And I was wondering what the average lifespan of both breeds are.
> 
> Also what is the OLDEST you have ever heard/seen a rabbit being?


Of course, if your feet are in the oven and your head's in the refrigerator, on average you're comfortable - but that doesn't say much about the extremes. 

From what I've seen, 8-10 years is a good average life span. My Scone died at 7Â½. Your mileage may vary, as they say...

The oldest rabbit I've known personally, Flash, died at 16Â½.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a Holland lop who lived to be 14.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, I knew Flash too and I believe he was the oldest rabbit I know of. Your girl is at the age where it is best that she get spayed as soon as possible. She is at the age where they stand a very high chance of developing uterine cancer.

I have two mini-rex gals and the are both 8 years old. I hope to have many more happy years with them.


----------

